# monitor audio bx2 or bx5 or polk TSI200



## HIFIbeginnin (Jan 30, 2013)

hello to everyone

just was wondering what of those two options could suggest me, i heard the BX5 monitor audio and is outstanding the sound clarity but also heard the BX2 and no differences, i have not lot of room for an floorstanders ones, also considered the Polk TSI 200 but i do not know i would like that the speaker sounds very clear everything more than looking for terrific bass , my question is the BX2 could go fine with my expectatives or the Polk audio are fine too?

best regards

Francisco


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

HIFIbeginnin said:


> hello to everyone
> 
> just was wondering what of those two options could suggest me, i heard the BX5 monitor audio and is outstanding the sound clarity but also heard the BX2 and no differences, i have not lot of room for an floorstanders ones, also considered the Polk TSI 200 but i do not know i would like that the speaker sounds very clear everything more than looking for terrific bass , my question is the BX2 could go fine with my expectatives or the Polk audio are fine too?
> 
> ...


Francisco,
Welcome to HTS. Are you planning on using any of these speakers with a subwoofer? Sometimes when auditioning speakers, the music being played does not have a heavy amount of bass content. In which case, it can be difficult to hear any difference between 2 speakers from the same brand and same series.

If not using a subwoofer, I would go with the speaker that comes the closest to full range reproduction. I quite like Monitor Audio, but Polk's TSi Series is very good too.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## HIFIbeginnin (Jan 30, 2013)

i plan not use the subwoofer that comes with my system for just use in movies, and for stereo music just the main speakers giving the full sound bass-mids and trebles.


----------



## HIFIbeginnin (Jan 30, 2013)

Got the monitor audio bx2 just sound very nice


----------

